# Accessory Report: Bright Bags!



## StereoXGirl (Feb 25, 2008)

> It seems that spring handbags are currently channeling Skittles, as there is a razzle-dazzle rainbow of totes, hobos, and satchels in stores and on stylish shoulders. It's no wonder, as bright bags were one of the strongest accessory trends on the runways, from lemon yellow at Celine, to tangerine at Versace to shamrock green at Marc by Marc Jacobs. Weâ€™re fond of these bags for many reasons, primarily because they're a snappy (meaning both lively and quick) way to transition an otherwise wintry outfit into spring, as Mandy Moore demonstrated during Fashion Week. In hopes of sharing our love for the look with you, dear readers, we discovered all the details about the above celeb-carried bags _and _found additional options youâ€™re sure to love.
> 
> 
> To start things off, we shall first examine the bright bag du jour for Jessica Alba. Ms. Alba switched up her traditionally neutral-colored totes for a slouchy ultra-violet purse that provides a pop to an otherwise simple outfit. Sheâ€™s currently carrying the Midday Midnight Saint-Germain Crazy bag by French cult-handbag designer Gerard Darel ($720). As Darel's wares are difficult to track down here in the States, we'd also like to point out a few other options. The grape tone of the Dior Babe Small Shopping Bag ($2290) is lovely (itâ€™s the same shape as Mary Kateâ€™s bright bag), as is Pradaâ€™s Nappa Stripes Small Hobo in Dark Lavender ($1495). Also, take a look at the Sabina Leather Convertible Bag for a subtle version of the style ($245).
> ...


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 25, 2008)

I like that purple Gerard Darel bag!


----------



## love2482 (Feb 25, 2008)

Not really my type of bag.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 26, 2008)

I like the yellow and red bags..

I like colours, but I would wear them with another accessory or item of the same colour to coordinate a little more


----------



## dancer01 (Mar 2, 2008)

I love Jessica Alba's bag! I don't usually like bags in yellow/green/orange, I would like the Rebecca Minkoff if it was in a different colour.


----------



## luxotika (Mar 2, 2008)

They are ok, but I like black better!


----------



## AppleRose (Mar 3, 2008)

Again?


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 3, 2008)

I like colored bags, but it just depends on the style.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Mar 3, 2008)

Some of those are pretty cute!


----------



## jessiny (Mar 9, 2008)

I bought a bright colored hobo from target for $10 lol...


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 9, 2008)

I bought a bright red bag at Target. lol! I figured it'll be fashionable longer since red is a pretty classic color. lol.


----------



## AppleRose (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah that's a good point StereoXgirl. Hope it looks good


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Mar 17, 2008)

I love them-


----------



## puncturedskirt (Mar 17, 2008)

I want a bright red bag!. I can't find anything i like though style wise yet.


----------



## Kokane (Mar 17, 2008)

right now I anly got bags in black, white, bronze, red and leopard print.

I'd love a purple one, and a yellow one


----------



## Changalang1007 (Mar 21, 2008)

I love bright colored bags!!!!!

but it's kinda difficult to match just one to your outfits.

So you kinda have to buy more.


----------



## Karren (Mar 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They are ok, but I like black better! Same here... or dark brown....


----------



## 4getmeNot (Mar 22, 2008)

it seems like celebs can wear 'em a lot better. i like the look but it's hard to match them with outfits like changalang said. most of my pocketbooks are neutral...black, brown, or white.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 22, 2008)

Yes! I love bright bags!!!


----------



## greeneyedangel (Mar 23, 2008)

I like bright bags but I don't have many of them. I usually use black, brown, tan, burgundy, or gold. I really want a silver and white bag for summer though!


----------



## Domitilla (Mar 23, 2008)

I want a yellow bag!

My mom just bought a big bright blue bag and it's stunning!


----------



## chocobon (Mar 23, 2008)

I love the yellow Celine bag and the red bag!!


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 23, 2008)

Ooh i love that red bag.


----------

